# Luke Jackson Picture/Update Thread



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

With Luke recovering from surgery, this upcoming season will essentially be his rookie season in the league. So let's wish the best of luck for the Oregonian hobbit.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Cant wait to see him play at full strength.


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> Cant wait to see him play at full strength.


i know that will be awsome


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I saw Luke Jackson play a lot when he was going to school in Eugene Oregon. My sister was attending college there at the same time. So I got to see a few games in person. I really hope Luke is able to rebound from his injury and become a good addition to the Cavs. His talent is there, and he has good work ethic at least in college he did. I really think he can make an impact on the league. Just look at what his old college teammate was able to showcase once he got some burn on the floor up in Seattle.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL at Oreganian Hobbit


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

On a side note, Luke's game has fallen considerably off after his fast start. It's going to a tight race between him and Sasha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Sasha has played very well lately, and is already a solid defender. 

I think he definitely has the edge right now, I see him and Newble getting the lioshare of the backup minutes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers: Waiting is the Hardest Part*











> *After playing in just 10 games last year, 2005-06 is basically Jackson's rookie season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Rotation splash*











> _"Offensively, he's got all the tools," Cavs coach Mike Brown says of Luke Jackson. "I just want him to be concerned with defense."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/07/2005 | Time has arrived for Cavaliers' Jackson*











> *Time has arrived for Cavaliers' Jackson*
> 
> *With injured teammates out, small forward knows he needs to come through now with quality minutes*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Luke Jackson Player Mailbox*












> *Luke Jackson Player Mailbox*
> 
> Luke Jackson _*, the Cavaliers’ first round pick (No. 10 overall) in the 2004 NBA Draft is still finding his role on the Wine and Gold.
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke Jackson would have been a brilliant late first round pick or early second round pick. I think it's time to admit that 13 was just too high to pick him. Should have traded down and taken our chances with getting him later or grabbing Jameer Nelson.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If Cleveland had traded down, they would have done better chasing the HS kids, namely JR Smith.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They would have been better chasing the HS kids then and there. Paxson was a joke. It's nothing against Luke, it's just Paxson was a joke. The only thing he ever did right was Lebron James.

Well, and trading for Anderson Verejao.

And letting Boozer go, which was an accident, worked out well. But only in the long term.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Two Cavs could've been pitchers of record*



> *Two Cavs could've been pitchers of record*
> 
> Friday, January 13, 2006
> 
> ...


Interesting read.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Finding comfort zone pays off for Jackson*












> _Luke Jackson took a major step in getting more playing time with his second-half performance against the Los Angeles Lakers on Thursday night._
> 
> *Finding comfort zone pays off for Jackson*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers F Jackson out with broken left wrist*












> *Cavaliers F Jackson out with broken left wrist*
> 
> *February 5, 2006*
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if that was the cause for his ****ty shooting. Poor Luke. We're getting mighty thin at the wing these days. Maybe play Yell at the small forward spot?

Or go find that one dude we cut in training camp who was killing it.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Personally, im glad him and newble are not playing


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

He is one unlucky man!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Broken left wrist sidelines Jackson*












> *Broken left wrist sidelines Jackson*
> 
> Tuesday, February 07, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/03/2006 | Notes*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Jackson cleared*
> 
> Luke Jackson, out the past seven weeks with a broken left wrist, was cleared to practice Friday and has been getting some work in. Just how much he can contribute down the stretch with the team, which is very deep at his position, is unclear. He's hoping to get back and on the active list for the last few weeks of the regular season.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/14/2006 | Notes*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Jackson active*
> 
> Luke Jackson was on the active roster Thursday for the first time since February. He broke his left wrist in a game against the Philadelphia 76ers and had surgery. With playoff rosters being expanded from 12 to 13 players, Jackson is hoping to get a chance to make it ahead of rookie guard Stephen Graham.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Jackson's back for more surgery*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Jackson’s back for more surgery*
> 
> Thursday, May 04, 2006
> ...


----------

